# Converting to 4x4



## Gonzo 716 (Jun 18, 2000)

I have bought a 1980 Suburban/Scottsdale 454 w/trailoring package (factory). A friend suggested converting it to a 4x4... any suggestions


----------



## maxs383 (Jun 21, 2000)

dont


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Forget it,its not worth your time,let alone money.Chevrolet never had a factory 454 suburban with 4WD until the C/K body in 1992 for whatever reason,so if your crazy enough to convert it,you need parts from a 454 4x4 pickup,since there were none made as suburbans.

----------
John D


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2000)

Don't. swap bodies before you convert your rig to 4X4


----------

